# Champion dog food,



## diamonds088 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hy guys,
For the Orijen venture, Maiyah has been on Orijen puppy large breed for 8 months now, from OL"Roy....(no comment)and is doing fine. We are planing to go to Acana Grassland in September when she turns a year old and simply switch every 2 to 3 bags. That for us works, thankGod.
This, after a short life for Jenna (6 1/2 years) . Serious stomach problems.
Fingers crossed,
Papa C


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Hope it all continues to go well.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Glad to hear your pup is doing well now that she is off the ol roy (eww). I hope she continues to be healthy! I always enjoy it when people find something that helps their dogs to feel better and be healthier.


----------

